# Vinyl molding



## donnary (Aug 9, 2019)

I have a destination trailer that is permanently parked. On the inside I noticed the vinyl molding trim between the slide out and the ceiling is starting to come loose and raise up. Should I be concerned and can it be repaired by maybe caulking or gluing it back down thank you


----------

